# Sensor Racks



## Marius (Apr 27, 2009)

Howdy, Y'all,
I am trying come up with a very rough estimate of what it would cost to replace our 30+ year old dimmers with new stuff, but no one posts prices. Does anyone know the approximate, rough, ball park, there is no way in hell I'll quote you on this but I'm just trying to get an idea of what a 48 module ETC Sensor rack costs? Or does anyone know of a vendor that actually posts prices?

Thanks,
Rick T.
St. Pete, FL


----------



## headcrab (Apr 27, 2009)

All Pro Sound - Professional Audio, Video & Lighting Solutions for Churches, Schools, Residential


----------



## Clifford (Apr 27, 2009)

All Pro Sound doesn't appear to sell dimmers, unless I missed something. Somewhere like StageLightingStore will give you prices for smaller portable Sensor units. In the end, you really need to contact your local distributor, as lots of factors affect the price of an install rack in your building.


----------



## Sony (Apr 27, 2009)

You wont find prices online or anywhere for that matter. The only way to get a price quote is to contact a Dealer in your area and ask for one. You cannot buy Sensor Dimmers online due to the fact that ETC does not allow their dimmers to be installed without at least one ETC Certified Installer present. This is true for all permanent installations of dimmers from ETC. Then the ETC Installer has to certify and activate the system before you can use it.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> Howdy, Y'all,
> I am trying come up with a very rough estimate of what it would cost to replace our 30+ year old dimmers with new stuff, but no one posts prices. Does anyone know the approximate, rough, ball park, there is no way in hell I'll quote you on this but I'm just trying to get an idea of what a 48 module ETC Sensor rack costs? Or does anyone know of a vendor that actually posts prices?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Sensor 48 with CEM+ and 48 dual D20's, around $22,000 - $25,000 ?. Basic dimmers, not the advanced feature models. That's what I uses as street ballpark

SB


----------



## Marius (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, SB. That's exactly what I was looking for. You rock! 
Rick


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2009)

SteveB said:


> Sensor 48 with CEM+ ...


I'd pay at least $1000 more for a "non +" rack. 

(But that's just me, and many others in a specific market segment.)


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 27, 2009)

If your power feed can handle a 96 dimmer rack, you should give serious thought to speccing out a 96 dimmer Sensor rack with 48 dimmers and fill the rest of the rack with air flow modules. this will give you the option of expanding your lighting system down the road without incurring the cost of purchasing another rack. It will add some expense to your initial install, but could save you quite a bit in the long run if expanding your system becomes feasible.


----------



## len (Apr 27, 2009)

Last quote for a 48 channel rack I got was from Applied, touring rack, but it was around $11K +/-. BEAR IN MIND IT HAD SOME EXTRAS IN IT THAT YOU WON'T NEED so just use that as a VERY ROUGH GUIDELINE and also it was 3 years ago so maybe my memory is a little hazy.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 27, 2009)

List/Budget price for a new ETC Sensor+ SR24 Installed Rack with 24 D20 Dimmers is $15,580. Keep in mind this is a list price, YMMV, you need to ask a dealer for a bid/quote to get a real price.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 27, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I'd pay at least $1000 more for a "non +" rack.
> 
> (But that's just me, and many others in a specific market segment.)



2009 will be the year that changes all that.

ST


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen complete Sensor racks on eBay at very nice prices. One has to be patient though.


----------



## len (Apr 28, 2009)

TimmyP1955 said:


> I've seen complete Sensor racks on eBay at very nice prices. One has to be patient though.



There will be far more available on gearsource, but I doubt the OP would be allowed to buy used. The school bid process for a capitol expenditure makes it very difficult to deal with used equipment.


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 29, 2009)

They dont seem to mind if you can support a "new-used" warranty. We had a school district buy a bunch of used lights, but the key was that we told them that we would fully support the fixture and give them a 2 year warranty with onsite service. So they got a pretty killer deal. Used fixture with new lamp with better than manufacturers warranty (the manufactuer wouldnt go out to a location and fix a light for free under warranty).


----------



## jmabray (Apr 29, 2009)

STEVETERRY said:


> 2009 will be the year that changes all that.
> 
> ST



And no one asks about this? This comment has piqued my interest to be sure. Version 3.0 is a great release, but this comment makes it look like there is much more on the not too distant horizon.....


----------

